# Frozen lamp oil (Paraffin)



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Went into a cockpit locker today for some alcohol to fill the cook stove. Had to move a container of lamp oil to get at it and noticed that the new, un-opened container of Isopure brand paraffin lamp oil was frozen solid; not just waxy but hard like ice. The temperature outside at the time was 28f.

I did not think this stuff would freeze. Checked around the net and found no comments or information indicating that it would, but mine surely did and the temp is not all that low.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I think it is a message to get out of there and back to HI!


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Normal paraffin lamp oil will freeze (solid) at below 45°F/7°C


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sailing and living aboard in the high latitudes definitely has its challenges. But the rewards are more than offsetting.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

You might try using kerosene or Klean-Heat (a synthetic kerosene). I know kerosene's melting point is about 0˚F, and I imagine that Klean-Heat's MP is pretty close to that.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

SlowButSteady said:


> You might try using kerosene or Klean-Heat (a synthetic kerosene). I know kerosene's melting point is about 0˚F, and I imagine that Klean-Heat's MP is pretty close to that.


You can burn kerosene in an ordinary oil lamp, safely??


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

BubbleheadMd said:


> You can burn kerosene in an ordinary oil lamp, safely??


If you burn kerosene (K1 grade) in your boat's oil lamps, your eyes will water and your throat will sting. I know Lynn Pardey says that if you add an ounce of isopropyl alcohol to a quart of kerosene, this doesn't happen, but I have never tried it. I burn clear paraffin in my lamps and kerosene in my stove and heater. Very little odor.

Maybe adding some alcohol to you paraffin will lower the gel point?


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Alladin does not recommend parrafin in their (clear) kero lamps. It will burn; but casues more trouble than worth. Carefull read the labels on clear lamp oils. Some *are * parrafin. I use "medallion" brand and when I can find it, I buy bulk clear K-1


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Tubular lanterns (cold-blast and hot-blast lanterns) are much more efficient at producing light than are "dead-flame" lanterns. Many think they look "old-fashioned", but if you want light from a flame, they're the way to go. Kosmos-type lanterns are also very good.

From the W.T. Kirkman Lanterns website:

_Q: What type of fuel can I use in a tubular lantern?
A: Standard Lamp Oil, Synthetic Kerosene, or Kerosene Substitute are recommended for use indoors. Clear K-1 Kerosene with a flash point of 124 to 150 degrees is recommended for outside use.

The approved fuels for indoor or outdoor use in Tubular Lanterns and Flat Wick Oil Lamps are: 
1. Lamplight Farms® Clear Medallion Brand Lamp Oil, (#60020, #60003 aka #6300, #60005 aka #6400, and #6700 Only ) Flash Point: 145 Degrees Fahrenheit 
2. W.M. Barr & Co. Klean-Heat® Kerosene Substitute (#GKKH99991, 128oz, sold by Home Depot SKU #391-171) Flash Point: 145 Degrees Fahrenheit
3. Crown® Brand Clear Lamp Oil (#755946) Flash Point: 141 Degrees Fahrenheit
4. Genuine Aladdin® Brand Lamp Oil (#17552, 32 oz., and #17554, 128 oz.) Flash Point: 141 Degrees Fahrenheit
5. MVP Group International Florasense® Brand Lamp Oil (#MVP73200, 64oz. and #MVP73201, 32 oz., Sold by Wal-Mart ) Flash Point: 142 Degrees Fahrenheit
6. Recochem Clear Lamp Oil (#14-573, 710mL, Sold in Canada) Flash Point: 124 Degrees Fahrenheit

The approved fuels for outdoor use in Tubular Lanterns and Flat Wick Oil Lamps are: 
1. Non-Dyed (Clear) Kerosene with a Flash Point Between 124 and 150 Degrees Fahrenheit
2. Sunnyside® Brand 1-K Kerosene (#700G1, #80132, #801G1, #801G3,and #801G5) Flash Point: 125 Degrees Fahrenheit
3. Coleman® Brand Kerosene Fuel (#3000000270) Flash Point: 130 Degrees Fahrenheit
4. Crown® 1-K Fuel Grade Kerosene (#KEM41, #KEP01, #KEP25, #KEM05) Flash Point: 150 Degrees Fahrenheit
5. Crown® Citronella Torch and Lamp Fuel (#CTLP01, #CTLP02, #CTLP48) (OUTDOOR USE ONLY, cut 50:50 with kerosene to extend wick life.) Flash Point: 141 Degrees Fahrenheit 
6. Tiki® Brand Citronella Torch Fuel (OUTDOOR USE ONLY, cut 50:50 with kerosene to extend wick life.) Flash Point: 145 Degrees Fahrenheit

NOTICE: Dyed kerosene or lamp oil will eventually clog the wick and inhibit proper operation. It can also permanently stain the lamp or lantern.
If you purchase kerosene from a gas station, make sure that it is from a "blocked" pump so that it is clear and not dyed red.
(Un-blocked kerosene pumps by law must dispense dyed kerosene which will clog lantern wick, and cause it not to burn properly.)

FUEL SOURCES:
Standard clear lamp oil (Lamp Light Farms Medallion Oil,) is available nationwide at: Target, K-Mart, Ace Hardware, True-Value Hardware, Sentry Hardware, and HWI Do-It Centers.

"Klean-Heat" Kerosene Substitute is available at or through most hardware stores and home centers including: Home Depot, American Eagle, Coast to Coast, Ace Hardware, True-Value, and HWI Do-It Centers.

Genuine Aladdin Brand Lamp Oil is available from Aladdin Lamp Dealers nationwide.

NOTE: DO NOT USE PARAFFIN OIL IN TUBULAR LANTERNS WITH 5/8" or LARGER WICK. (Use Paraffin only in lamps with 1/2" or smaller wick.)

NOTE: DIESEL, BIO-DIESEL AND OLIVE OIL ARE NOT SUITABLE SUBSTITUTES FOR ANY OF THE APPROVED FUELS AS THEY HAVE A FLASH POINT OVER 200 DEGREES FAHRENHEIT
_


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Good reference, Slow.. to be printed out,fer sure! good tip on the 50/50 cut, too.I use Tikis in camp and 'round the yard; but find the citronella fuel a tad too expensive ta use often. Mixing it will not only be safer/mo' efficient; but cheaper too! 
Gotta look up the synthetics and substitutes.. interesting


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Forgot to mention that I used Klean-Heat, which is either a synthetic kerosene or a kerosene substitute (I've you to figure out the difference), for a while in a couple of cold blast lanterns on my boat. The fumes were virtually nonexistent, to my nose. However, "The Admiral" has a _very_ sensitive sniffer, and she was a bit irritated by them. So, I swapped them out for a couple of candle lanterns I got at Ikea. The main lighting on the boat is all LED, so I don't really need lanterns on the boat for light. But I use the candle lanterns to take the edge off cool evenings in the winter (which aren't all that cool in SoCal anyway). The oil lanterns put out even more heat. In fact, a couple of lanterns (oil or candle, with aluminum foil covering the glass to act as a shade) and a couple of snoring crew are all that's usually needed around here to keep the boat cabin a comfy temp at night.


----------

